# custom filesystem driver



## Azarien (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi. I'm rather new to *BSD, not to mention development for it, so I'm asking here for help.
What I'd like to do is to implement a filesystem kernel module (or FUSE module, I don't know), but I can't find any tutorial or example for FreeBSD.
Where can I find any documentation on how to write a fs driver?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 14, 2011)

You may find some pointers here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/arch-handbook/index.html

Moreover, the FreeBSD Forums are quite end-user-oriented, most developers hang out on the mailing lists, e.g. http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-drivers and http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-fs


----------

